# Mismarked, Phantom & Parti



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I am curious what the "general poodle community's" opinion is of mismarked, phantom and parti poodles, whether they be toy, miniature or standards. Are they frowned upon by some, most or none? Just wondering...


----------



## UKtwa (Jan 8, 2015)

I cant really say. I have a parti colored. Penny is not for breeding or show but for companionship so it really didnt matter what color she was, I got her more for personality.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

i have never heard anyone at pf say anything negative about any of those coats. everyone seems to understand that only solid coats can be shown in akc, but that's it. there are a number of adorable non-solid coated poodles here and we all oohhh and ahhh over them. most pf members understand that non-solid color coats (except merle) represent variety that is important to the breed. merle is looked on with suspicion as an introduced coat from a non-poodle that is associated with serious genetic defects.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I love the Parti coat. My least favorite is the Phantom and a Mismark would not bother me. I would not judge a poodle by it's coat... lol 

But I would not go looking for one because I would not want to buy from anyone breeding for color.

P.S. I would run from a Merle.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Abbey is called a mismark, but like yourself UKtwa we are not interested in showing and definitely not breeding, I think the white on her chest, chin & toes is sweet. Patk, I have not heard of Merle, what is it? Not sure if I should admit this, but before being on this forum I had never heard of (can't remember what it's called) a size between a miniature and standard.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

here's a link with an explanation of merle: Dog Coat Colour Genetics

there are people here with a lot of experience re color/color genetics, etc., and maybe one or two will pop in with further info.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Interesting, whenever I've thought of a Merle coat I think of breeds like the Australian Sheppard etc, never a poodle. You learn something new everyday!


----------



## Naira (Jan 9, 2015)

I definitely have preferences when it comes to color but would not turn away a poodle with the right temperament because of it. 

I think my secret poodle fantasy is a phantom poodle. I just love them. It's hard to find a phantom poodle from a reputable breeder, and then all my other preference after that (size, temperament etc). But gosh I find those black and cream phantoms gorgeous!


----------



## The Opera Poodle (Dec 19, 2012)

I loved my parti-girl Shandy. I would not be surprised to see show rules change to allow the mixed color rules in my life time - a long ways away, but possible. The reason is that is the pictures of original Poodles were not solid a lot of times. Making them show-able would lead to the good breeders not shying away from one that had good form, good temperament, good health lines..... It would help with diversity in the gene pool too. Hate to see future problems crop up from narrow choice in DNA lines.

I love my white boy, but I am very bored with dog shows with just white and black poodles. Every now and then you see a different solid get miraculously a ways up the ladder. If a red (which I do not own but lust for,) ever won Westminster, I would happy pants dance like crazy. Or a white with an amazing black marking.... Sigh. A girl can dream.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

UKtwa said:


> I cant really say. I have a parti colored. Penny is not for breeding or show but for companionship so it really didnt matter what color she was, I got her more for personality.




I just have to say how adorable that face is.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

The Opera Poodle said:


> I loved my parti-girl Shandy. I would not be surprised to see show rules change to allow the mixed color rules in my life time - a long ways away, but possible. The reason is that is the pictures of original Poodles were not solid a lot of times. Making them show-able would lead to the good breeders not shying away from one that had good form, good temperament, good health lines..... It would help with diversity in the gene pool too. Hate to see future problems crop up from narrow choice in DNA lines.
> 
> I love my white boy, but I am very bored with dog shows with just white and black poodles. Every now and then you see a different solid get miraculously a ways up the ladder. If a red (which I do not own but lust for,) ever won Westminster, I would happy pants dance like crazy. Or a white with an amazing black marking.... Sigh. A girl can dream.


I think the reds are gorgeous. My daughter has a beautiful red boy. His face is just stunning with the deepest black pigment. But I think the blacks were made for the continental cut. The whites rock it too, but the contrast of the blacks, IMO, is why they are the big winners. The white's have the flash factor though so they are hard to not look at. The reds in a conti, is not a fair advantage to them in the show ring, I think.

pr


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Funny that a thread I started got me googling all the different poodle colours, and looking at older threads here. Loved looking at the photos of all the different colours in a 2011 thread, it would be so interesting to see all those dogs now and the new ones since. Honestly, if you can't find a poodle type you like/love, you just don't want a poodle.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Caddy said:


> Funny that a thread I started got me googling all the different poodle colours, and looking at older threads here. Loved looking at the photos of all the different colours in a 2011 thread, it would be so interesting to see all those dogs now and the new ones since. Honestly, if you can't find a poodle type you like/love, you just don't want a poodle.


I think the bigger problem is MPS from wanting one of each size and color.

pr


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Yes poodlerunner, the other day I told my husband we should have got two puppies. He looked at me like I had two heads! The plan was to wait until Abbey is 1-2 years old & then get another dog or puppy, now I'm feeling spoilt for colour choice...


----------



## cmarrie (Sep 17, 2014)

Call me biased, but I'm pretty partial to shaggy brown and white parti poodles.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Caddy said:


> Yes poodlerunner, the other day I told my husband we should have got two puppies. He looked at me like I had two heads! The plan was to wait until Abbey is 1-2 years old & then get another dog or puppy, now I'm feeling spoilt for colour choice...


I think you are coming down with MPS  I get it too sometimes. The best cure for me is to watch Bodhi for a couple of days. It's usually all good at first but I am run ragged by the end of the tour. (Bodhi is my daughter's spoo puppy, 2 months older than Piper).

It is fun to daydream about a duo of my own though. Who knows, maybe someday. It's fun to dream about what color/size I would get. There are toys and minis on here that I drool over. 

pr


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I kinda prefer term abstract versus mismark, means the same thing but sounds less like a mistake.

Beatrice has her white patch on her chest I call her cream filling.


Abbey is a sweet looking girl, I love the white on her chin


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

I call Abbey's white chest, her jewel.


----------



## JudyD (Feb 3, 2013)

twyla said:


> I kinda prefer term abstract versus mismark, means the same thing but sounds less like a mistake.
> 
> Beatrice has her white patch on her chest I call her cream filling.
> 
> ...


Jazz is an abstract, but you'd have to look hard to find the tiny white patch on her chest. She has a few white hairs on her chin, too. We call it her milk chin. Blue is/will be a silver and white parti. The black areas on his body have turned a dark grey, and his ears are a very pretty mix of white, silver, and black. It is fun to watch his color change.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Carley's Mom said:


> My least favorite is the Phantom


Oh, ya? Grrrrr.....

I'm gonna sic them on ya. One to lick your face, and the other to bite your ankles.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I love the interesting markings of different colors. If the dog isn't to be shown, then why not? I purposely picked out Maurice for his temperament first, but then I was also partial to the little silver hairs on his legs and a little underneath but no definite edges or pattern. I thought it was neato! It's gotten more and more silvery as he's gotten a bit older. Mostly he looks black though. It doesn't show that well here. This light makes him look more silvery than he is.



This is from last summer. You can sort of see it on the insides of his legs where I gave him bell bottoms. There's a little bit in his chest. 



Anyhow, I love the contrast between the black and silvery hairs. But mostly I love Maurice. lol.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

OREO is a mismark. 









I like his uniqueness. I didn't want a show quality poodle...just a Curley companion. 

I think only the poodle snobs might look down of him...but it's their loss because there's much more to poodles than their appearance. I do appreciate a show quality poodle, but not everyone/everything can be perfect.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

"show quality" is even more of a human construct than any specific breed of dog. there are some breeders (of other breeds) who do not want their breed to become "captive" to akc - for reasons that include preserving variety in the breed, from what i understand.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Oreo's Mommy said:


> OREO is a mismark.
> 
> View attachment 228634
> 
> ...


I'm a poodle snob and I don't look down on any poodles. I love them all!!!

pr


----------

